# Trouble breathing?



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Last night when I was laying in bed I felt like I had trouble getting enough air - like I could get breath in but it felt like I couldn't get enough oxygen. Does anyone else have this? Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We've had a few members here post about "air hunger" before. I'm not sure what came of it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should get that checked out by a medical professional.


----------



## MinnieT (Jun 24, 2015)

Have you had your iron and vitamin D levels checked?


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I haven't. Never even thought if that.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have experienced this when I am hypo. I actually have to raise my arms over my head to try and get a breath in. Exercise is impossible when the air hunger happens...

And my vitamin D and iron were/are optimal...This symptom resolves for me with an increase in thyroid med.

It is a scary thing! I hope you can get what you need...


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Pamzilla! If this is another bad ent appointment I am gonna cry!


----------



## dcam (Feb 25, 2016)

I was diagnosed hypothyroid 12 years ago. Extreme stress seems to trigger a change in my thyroid levels. This has happened about 4 times over past 12 years and i have ended up in the hospital with breathing trouble (air hunger). Its like I cant expand my chest enough to take in enough air. TSH test was done each hospital visit and was between 65 and 68. Adjusting my synthroid dosage up corrected the breathing problem within a couple days and things went back to normal. My last recent hospital visit I was given many inhalations of Ventolin etc etc and was on O2. Over the course of about 4 hours the treatments did nothing. I kept telling the dr this was thyroid related which he disbelieved but he did agree to check my tsh. It came back at 68 and I was then given a 50 of Synthroid. Within half hour my breathing improved greatly although was just for a short period. After about the 2nd day of taking 125 (75 I was already taking plus the additional 50) my breathing returned to normal. The 3 prior visits in the past 12 years I experienced the same scenario. The dr didnt know what to think about how I improved so much after taking the 50. Still wasnt willing to accept that in my case ... my breathing issues are tied to low thyroid. If I were to stop taking Synthroid today ... within a week I would be back to struggling to breath. I only wish Endos and Thyroid Organizations would do their research into this. I would welcome anyone else to comment here especially if they share similar experience.


----------

